# Feld überprüfen auf Wert zwischen 0 und 100



## kesnw (20. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Formularfeld, in das ein Integer zwischen 0 und 100 eingegeben werden soll. Jetzt möchte ich dies mit JS überprüfen, also

1. Integer
2. Zahl zwischen 0 und 100

Kann mir jemand den Code posten?

Danke


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. November 2003)

Hallo,

eventuell hab ich etwas zu kompliziert gedacht - funktioniert aber 

```
<html>
<head>

    <script type="text/javascript">
    function check(){
      var x = document.t1.txt1.value;
      var integer = true;
       
      for(var y=0;y<x.length;y++)
        if(x.charCodeAt(y)<=47 ||x.charCodeAt(y)>=58){
          integer = false;
        }
       
      x = parseInt(x);
      if(x<0||x>100){
         integer=false;
      }
      
      if(!integer){
        alert('entweder kein Int, oder nicht im Wertebereich');
      }else{
        alert('OK, Interger im Wertebereich');
      }
    }
    </script>

</head>
<body>
<form name="t1">
  <input type="text" name="txt1">
  <input type="button" onClick="check()">
</form>

</body>
</html>
```

bye


----------



## Fabian H (20. November 2003)

```
//padding//
      for(var y=0;y<x.length;y++)
        if(x.charCodeAt(y)<=47 ||x.charCodeAt(y)>=58){
          integer = false;
        }
```
Das kannst du glaub ich noch etwas vereinfachen:

```
if (parseInt(x) == x) {
    bIsInteger = true;
}
```
ungetestet


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. November 2003)

Hi;

super Fabian, darauf bin ich noch nicht gekommen  Sehr schön  - btw - seit wann verwendest du eigentlich bei JS konsequent die polnischen Notation ?

bye


----------



## Fabian H (20. November 2003)

ungarische 

Hm, seit dem ich angefangen hab, C++ zu lernen, da wird sie ja in fast jedem Buch und Tutorial verwendet.
Naja, ich denk, dass der Code damit etwas mehr klarheit bekommt, benutze es nun schon etwas länger (auch in PHP) und hab zumindest das Gefühl, dass a) der Stil etwas besser ist und b) die Variablen auch bessere Namen kriegen (z.B. hab ich früher in PHP gerne $return als Variable benutzt, jaetzt ist es wenigstens $sReturn  )


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabian Hofmann _
> *ungarische
> *


Natürlich - wieder mal schneller getippt wie gedacht  :-( 



> *
> Hm, seit dem ich angefangen hab, C++ zu lernen, da wird sie ja in fast jedem Buch und Tutorial verwendet.
> Naja, ich denk, dass der Code damit etwas mehr klarheit bekommt, benutze es nun schon etwas länger (auch in PHP) und hab zumindest das Geführl, dass a) der Stil etwas besser ist und b) die Variablen auch bessere Namen kriegen (z.B. hab ich früher in PHP gerne $return als Variable benutzt, jaetzt ist es wenigstens $sReturn  ) *


Bei C / C++ verwende ich sie auch gern, mal schaun, vielleicht fang ich bei JS auch damit an  - auch wenn JS eigentlich nicht wirklich stark typisiert ist...


----------



## zeromancer (20. November 2003)

ungarisch... polinisch...

hier einmal ein weiterer Ansatz einer wie ich finde guten Namenskonvention, die sich auf beinahe alle Sprachen anwenden ließe. Ich selbst  (und meine Kollegen) benutzen sie sogar in LotusScript  

http://mypage.bluewin.ch/access/access/reddick.htm


----------

